# American Fudge Factory



## boxerulez (10/10/16)

So

Growing up in Randburg many of my friends at some stage or another worked here and if you look at my profile pic, I am as well rounded because of this fact.

Now my question, DOES this place still exist and is there anywhere online that one can find a menu for thier products? I have someone in Randburg area that I am wanting to send around there before they come down to East London at the end of the month, and I need to tell them what to get me (cannot remember anything other than Death by Chocolate and Missisippi Mud)

Are they still around?
Are they still at the Waterfront? (I think this is Brightwater Commons now?)
Pricing/Menu?


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (10/10/16)

It used to be next to the Pick n Pay and you could see them making the fudge. Damn good fudge but I fear they are no longer there as the Brightwater Commons is going under major renovations and most shops have shut up shop. Will ask around for you though.

Edit: Try this number (082) 324-5404. Last listed number for the store.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## boxerulez (10/10/16)

Thanks dude. Will ring them in the morning.

Sent from my SM-A500F using Tapatalk


----------



## shaunnadan (10/10/16)

There is a branch at ushaka marine world

Reactions: Agree 1


----------

